#  Chat Ecke >   blau machen? >

## lucy230279

halloah, 
mich tät mal interessieren, ob ihr (so ihr im arbeitsleben steht) schon mal blau gemacht habt.
das heißt, einfach mal krankschreiben lassen, ohne großartig krank zu sein?
Etwa?
ich habe das noch nie gemacht, ehrenwort. aber mich würde es mal interessieren, wie die mehrzahl der leute darüber denkt.
bleibt natürlich anonym
und an das (zukünftige) medizinische personal, würdet ihr einfach jemanden krankschreiben oder lehnt ihr das strikt ab?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo,  
also das ist ja ein heißes Eisen. 
Mal ehrlich hab ich auch schon gemacht. Allerdings nicht oft.
Ich kenn aber doch den einen oder anderen der das Regelmäßig macht. 
Ich kenne auch med Pers.oder anders Ärzte bei denen das üblich ist. Kannst hin und Dich in "Urlaub" schreiben lassen. 
Gruß vom Patientenschubser

----------


## lucy230279

ja das thema ist schon sehr pikant.
aber deshalb steht es ja hier, was spannendes, was zum nachdenken und mit reger beteiligung, so hoffe ich. 
also ich fühl mich überhaupt net wohl, wenn ich wg.krankheit zu hause bin. nicht wg der krankheit (doch, natürlich auch) sondern mehr wg dem schlechten gewissen und einer gewissen inneren unruhe.. 
war zwischenzeitlich mal kurz auf arbeit (als ich von der unikliik kam) und sofort sollte ich mit arbeit beauftragt werden. ich hätte ja zeit. äähm, ja ehrlich gesagt habe ich kurz überlegt, ob ich es mache, dann aber doch abgelehnt. ich habe erklärt, was zu tun ist und auf mein handy verwiesen. bis jetzt kam noch kein anruf..
(man muss dazu sagen, dass ich öfter abends angerufen werde oder sogar nochmla vorbeikommen muss, weil irgendetwas nicht funktioniert) 
mittlerweile, dürften es alle können und ich werd nur noch selten angerufen...
also blau machen, is nich...

----------


## mämchen

Nee, blau gemacht hab ich ehrlich noch nie, bin seit 1975 fast durchgehend berufstätig, vom MuSchu mal abgesehen. Aber seit mittlerweile acht Jahren habe ich einen Mini-Job, 3 halbe Tage/Wo, und wenn ich da mal gar nicht mag oder kurzfristig ein Termin (Heizungswartung o. ä.) dazwischen kommt, verlege ich einfach meinen Arbeitstag. Da ist mein Chef sehr großzügig, der ist froh, wenn wir überhaupt kommen...
Mein Göga kann auch nicht blau machen, er kann nicht mal daheimbleiben, wenn er krank ist/sich die Lunge aus dem Hals hustet - er kann es einfach nicht - meint er! Irgendwann wird ihn ein Schlaganfall oder Herzinfarkt ihn eines besseren lehren, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Als mein Vater noch berufstätig war, "bekam" er regelmäßig im Frühjahr u. Herbst seine Grippe, fuhr pünktlich alle drei Jahre zur Kur, aber heute kenne ich niemanden mehr mit dieser Einstellung.
Einen schönen Abend 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
In 13 Berufsjahren habe ich das 3 x gemacht. Kann auch 2 mal gewesen sein, keine Ahnung. Aber alle anderen krankheitsbedingten Fehlzeiten waren auch wegen echtem Kranksein, das allerdings auch nicht oft! Habe es nicht so mit den gelben Scheinen, vielleicht auch, weil man in Arztpraxen eh meistens chronisch unterbesetzt ist und dann auch ein schlechtes Gewissen den Kolleginnen gegenüber hat.  
Ich habe es meistens so gehandhabt, wenn ich krank war (Bronchitis mit Fieber, Erbrechen, Durchfall oder was auch immer) bin ich erstmal in die Praxis gegangen und dann wurde ich meistens nach hause geschickt, wenn es gar nicht mehr ging. Da konnte ich besser mit umgehen, als direkt zuhause zu bleiben und die Kolleginnen wußten dann auch, aha, sie ist wirklich krank. 
Die 2 oder 3x blaumachen waren in einer Höllenpraxis mit Mobbing totale, da habe ich halt auch mal ne Magen-Darm-Grippe vorgetäuscht, das kann einem der Arzt schlecht nachweisen und gelbe Scheine gibt es meistens für 3 bis 5 Tage! 
Ich kenne hier aber auch Ärzte, die einen krankschreiben ohne Grund. Da geht man dann hin und sagt, ich würde gerne mal ne Woche zuhause bleiben und schwups hat man die Arbeitsunfähigkeitsbescheinigung. Ob man sich das heute als "Patient" noch erlauben kann wegen der Bedrohung des Arbeitsplatzes, weiß ich nicht, gibt sicher einige Leute, die das blaumachen als ganz normal empfinden. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

eine idee ist auch, während des urlaubs krank zuw erden, da spart man urlaubstage und da man die ja eh meistens im gleichen jahr noch nehmen muss..
ich finde es schon krass, dass ärzte einfach mal krankschreiben. es geht immer zu lasten der anderen und ne menge geld kostet es auch.
aber heutzutage ist es sicherlich weniger, weil man es sich nicht leisten kann. 
hier mal ein link mit einer statistik dazu. http://www.aerztlichepraxis.de/artik...1145621653.htm 
finde es schön, dass es rege beteiligung gibt... :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

Mh, meine überwiegende Berufstätigkeit war eine selbständige. Da war es so, dass ich sogar direkt nach der Entlassung aus dem KH im Büro war (inkl. dem mitgeführten Reisetäschchen), um noch bis mittags einen wichtigen Auftrag fertigzustellen. Angestellt war ich eigentlich nur vor und während meines Studiums. Und da hatte ich niemals blau gemacht. Wenn ich krank geschrieben wurde, hatte es auch immer einen triftigen Grund (Grippe, Unfallfolgen). Bei banalen grippalen Infekten bin ich niemals zu Hause geblieben. Ich hielt halt Abstand zu meinen Kolleg(inn)en, um sie nicht anzustecken.  Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich ein "blau machen" ohne triftigen Grund auch nicht okay finde - weder dem Arbeitgeber noch den Kollegen gegenüber.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Lucy! 
Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Frage!
Ich gehöre auch zu den absoluten Gegnern vom krank-feiern ohne krank sein! Ich fände es meinen Kollegen gegenüber sehr unfair. 
Auch wenn ich im Urlaub krank werde (passiert um Weihnachten rum bevorzugt) melde ich es nicht zwingend, außer es ging wirklich um viele Tage, die mir dadurch kaputt gingen, dann würde ich es evtl. auch machen...
Aber ob man so etwas einmal macht oder nicht hängt evtl. wie Andrea es schon geschrieben hat, z.T, auch von den Kollegen ab. 
Wobei ein Arzt soweit ich weiß auch bei Mobbing wegen psychischen Gründen krank schreiben kann. 
Liebe Grüße Julia 
(die nun schon seit nem Monat keinen Tag mehr frei hatte und länger als 7 Uhr schlafen konnte und wartet, wann ihr Körper sich mal beschwert)

----------


## lucy230279

hallo leonessa, 
bitte übertreibs net mit arbeiten sonst komm ich persönlich vorbei und pass auf dass du dich mal entspannst :Grin:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Lucy, 
diese "Drohung" ist sicher gut gemeint, wird aber nicht hinhauen. :jumps_rope_single:  
Das haben schon einige Leut immer wieder mal bei mir probiert, aber ich bin bisher eher drauf eingegangen. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Julchen

hallo,
nein, ich finde AU's ohne trifftigen Grund nicht kollegial, mein Arzt hätte auch keine Krankmeldung ohne trifftigen Grund bescheinigt, dafür ist er bekannt.  
Gegenüber meinen Kollegen und meinen Schülern hätte ich außerdem auch ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt. 
Mir hat es schon gelangt, wenn ich aufgrund von Krankheit fehlen musste. Oft habe ich mich in die Schule geschleppt. 
Allerdings hat der Arzt mich mehr als 1/2 Jahr AU geschrieben, als es notwendig war. 
Vielleicht wäre es bei mir sinnvoller gewesen, ich hätte mich nicht hingeschleppt und mehr an mich gedacht, aber hinterher ist man bekanntlich schlauer. 
LG
Julchen

----------


## Monsti

Hi Julia,   

> Wobei ein Arzt soweit ich weiß auch bei Mobbing wegen psychischen Gründen krank schreiben kann.

   Das finde ich auch in Ordnung.  Tief verschneite Grüße aus den Bergen Angie

----------


## lucy230279

@julia   

> Vielleicht wäre es bei mir sinnvoller gewesen, ich hätte mich nicht hingeschleppt und mehr an mich gedacht, aber hinterher ist man bekanntlich schlauer.

 ja, das hab ich jetzt auch erkannt. aber wir machen ja fehler um zu lernen, ich hoffe dir gehts inzwischen besser..

----------


## Herbstwind

Blau machen? Würde mir nie einfallen. Wenn ich mich krank melde bin ich auch wirklich krank.

----------

